# property rentals



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

As some of you here may know, we've decidfed to down size our property and are looking to rent something else in this area.

Now in this economic climate you'd think that the agents we've been in touch with would be falling over themselves to help us find something....... but we've written to and phoned about 10 and only one has come back to us and that was only cos we hounded her a bit cos she has a property we liked - I thought there was an abundance of properties to rent - the websites suggest there is... so why has no one come back to us???????????????? Do they not need the business??????

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

My experience has often been that a lot of agents only have rentals as a "come on down" for property sales and when they find that you are really only interested in a rental and have no intention to BUY a property in say 6 months their attention drops! 

What area are you looking in. If you are looking to stay close to where you are have you spoken to Tim Knaggs at InMalaga? He seems to know what is going on.

The other thing is are you actually going to save money? I went through this a few years ago and calculated that by the time I had paid solicitor's fees, taxes, deposits, removal charges etc I would be better off staying where I was even though the house was too big. The hassle of it all was just not worth the money I would "make".


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Abax properties in Caleta de Velez (952 511 103) seem to have a good reputation although I don't know if they cover your area. They always respond to my enquiries within 24 hours.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, thrax, I know the family that run it. Professionals in a world of amateurs. I would be very surprised if they covered that far but if they do you could be in luck, Jojo


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jojo said:


> As some of you here may know, we've decidfed to down size our property and are looking to rent something else in this area.
> 
> Now in this economic climate you'd think that the agents we've been in touch with would be falling over themselves to help us find something....... but we've written to and phoned about 10 and only one has come back to us and that was only cos we hounded her a bit cos she has a property we liked - I thought there was an abundance of properties to rent - the websites suggest there is... so why has no one come back to us???????????????? Do they not need the business??????
> 
> Jo


sorry to hear you are still having problems, but I understand that it is your birthday, so take time out to enjoy yourself, "Happy Birthday"
regards griz.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Happy Birthday Jojo! 

¡Feliz cumpleaños! 

S


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

griz616 said:


> sorry to hear you are still having problems, but I understand that it is your birthday, so take time out to enjoy yourself, "Happy Birthday"
> regards griz.



How did you know that?????? Yes, it is my birthday and I'm having a lovely day, been out for a birthday breakfast with friends and out tonight with kids!!

We've seen a few properties in the last couple of days - nowt special tho!!?? We've put forward what I consider a reasonable budget, but inspite of all this talk of lots of properties out there and all the stuff on websites, the only two agents that have got back to us have only come up with 3 things in our price range and there nowt special - Having spoken to these agents, they say there's not much out there???????????????????????????????????????????? and lots of people looking, I thought maybe that was just their "sales pitch", but I'm beginning to wonder??

Jo


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jojo said:


> How did you know that?????? Yes, it is my birthday and I'm having a lovely day, been out for a birthday breakfast with friends and out tonight with kids!!
> 
> We've seen a few properties in the last couple of days - nowt special tho!!?? We've put forward what I consider a reasonable budget, but inspite of all this talk of lots of properties out there and all the stuff on websites, the only two agents that have got back to us have only come up with 3 things in our price range and there nowt special - Having spoken to these agents, they say there's not much out there???????????????????????????????????????????? and lots of people looking, I thought maybe that was just their "sales pitch", but I'm beginning to wonder??
> 
> Jo


I have you on my skype. when I switched the laptop on today it was red flagged & when I opened it I was told it was your birthday. griz


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Enjoy the day! Why are you on your PC when you should be having the clain pampering to your every whim? LOL 

That reminds me time for my breakfast now - another CupASoup I guess.

Did you get my PM re John? He said he'd try to help. I think the reality is that so many are trying to SELL and with a sitting tenant it is tough. You could always slum it down here - walk into any bar and ask and your will be swamped with offers. I was! The lamp-posts seem to be the domain of the Spaniards and latinos and the internet cafés the Eastern Europeans. 

Quite interesting breakdown .... for a saddo like me LOL


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Enjoy the day! Why are you on your PC when you should be having the clain pampering to your every whim? LOL
> 
> That reminds me time for my breakfast now - another CupASoup I guess.
> 
> ...


Thanx so much Steve, I've phoned John a he was charming!! He deals mainly with Lauro golf and my bloody dogs would be a problem there. But he's given me some tips and contacts.

It seems that all these squillions of properties that are apparently up for rent are, in the main two bedroom appartments, duplex, town houses. We're looking for something a little bit bigger and there arent as many bigger properties flooding the rental market.

Anyway, I shall get off the PC now cos its my birthday lol!!!!

Jo x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

griz616 said:


> I have you on my skype. when I switched the laptop on today it was red flagged & when I opened it I was told it was your birthday. griz


modern technology is mind blowing!!!!!!!! We'll all know what colour knickers we're all wearing next LOL

thanx for the birthday wishes 

Jo xxxx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> modern technology is mind blowing!!!!!!!! We'll all know what colour knickers we're all wearing next LOL
> 
> thanx for the birthday wishes
> 
> Jo xxxx


 Happy birthday Jo


Doggy (currently in sunny Mojacar)


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Was it a good birthday Jojo? And how are you feeling now you are no longer 21?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> modern technology is mind blowing!!!!!!!! We'll all know what colour knickers we're all wearing next LOL
> 
> Jo xxxx


Oh,no. Don't get Xtreme started so early in the morning! 

Hope it was a good one!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

It was a nice day thanx - I was 21 yesterday................ dont you know, I'm younger than my eldest daughter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Actually, I received an e-mail from my landlord agreeing to a rent reduction too - so that made me happy!!! So the search is off, although, if anything does come up... who knows.

Thanks for all your kind wishes

Jo xxxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

A rent reduction? Excellent news and inthese troubled times that is what we should all be doing - seeing where we can make savings. 

There was a huge thread on this is another forum and some of the ideas are very sound. When needs must etc........


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jojo said:


> It was a nice day thanx - I was 21 yesterday................ dont you know, I'm younger than my eldest daughter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Actually, I received an e-mail from my landlord agreeing to a rent reduction too - so that made me happy!!! So the search is off, although, if anything does come up... who knows.
> 
> ...


I am pleased for you, but does that mean you are still going to be staying with a pig? regards griz:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

griz616 said:


> I am pleased for you, but does that mean you are still going to be staying with a pig? regards griz:


Do you mean my husband or the pet over the road?? LOL! My nieghbours pig has quietened down a bit fortunately and my husband isnt here much. But yes, I'm not looking to move now - although if something good comes along.... All this talk of moving has given me itchy feet

Jo xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> We'll all know what colour knickers we're all wearing next


I missed this one! My moneys on black!


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jojo said:


> Do you mean my husband or the pet over the road?? LOL! My nieghbours pig has quietened down a bit fortunately and my husband isnt here much. But yes, I'm not looking to move now - although if something good comes along.... All this talk of moving has given me itchy feet
> 
> Jo xx


no I did mean the pet, glad its quitened down, still think it would be better on the 
BBQ, griz


----------



## LasEncinas (Aug 27, 2008)

Hope you let us know where you are if you do move Jo. Not seen you online for a while to chat. Might be worthwhile just asking your landlord for a rent reduction. I'm sure he would rather keep you at a lower rent than have no rent coming in at all. Linda and Innis XXXXX.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

LasEncinas said:


> Hope you let us know where you are if you do move Jo. Not seen you online for a while to chat. Might be worthwhile just asking your landlord for a rent reduction. I'm sure he would rather keep you at a lower rent than have no rent coming in at all. Linda and Innis XXXXX.


Well I never!!!! ITS YOU LINDA!!! I've just been talking about you and Innis with Jane (all good - honest, the boys wanna see Innis!!) Skype's failing me badly, so I dont bother with it anymore. I'll give it another go later and see what happens.

I had no idea you were on here - its a good job I'm totally honest and up front here isnt it - even if I do talk a load of "tolox"!!!!!!!

I'll keep dipping into skype and see if I can get you later on

Jo xxxxxxx


----------

